# The First Blackthorn Argente Dutch, Hurrah!



## SarahY

I'm *very* excited to finally bred my first argente Dutch! I've loved the gold/orange on white look ever since I kept and bred silver fawn hooded rats :love1 I have a few in the latest litter, here are a few pictures of the best - and he's a buck, currently aged four weeks old. He's ever so quiet and calm, he definitely takes after his old man:





































And a couple of pictures of his agouti Dutch dam:



















And his dove Dutch sire (whom many of you will have seen already, sorry!):


----------



## Mark

Oooo very nice indeed ( FYI i used to have a SFW Hooded rat and her sister too who was a hairless =] ) Looks as if. the dutch section is about to see a whole range of colours =]


----------



## Mark

I must say tho agouti dutch just dont do it for me =S


----------



## WillowDragon

I quite like mum actually... but that argente... oh yum!!

I'm having that pain in my chest again... need... mice...


----------



## moustress

Gorgeous!

And I love the thought of a silver fawn rattie; you wouldn't happen to have a pic of that?


----------



## Mark

can you see that? Matilda back in 2008


----------



## Kingnoel

That Argente Dutch mmmm... Very nice indeed!


----------



## WoodWitch

Love the Argente Dutch, Sarah :love1 
Any relation?


----------



## SarahY

> Love the Argente Dutch, Sarah
> Any relation?


Yep, his grandsire was the argente buck you bred  xxx


----------



## WoodWitch

We maked babies, Ahhhhhh


----------



## SarahY

That's because we loves each other, ahhhhhh


----------



## SarahC

congratulations Sarah,your hard work is baring beautiful fruit.


----------



## kellyt

Very handsome looking mouse!


----------



## SarahY

Thank you


----------



## moustress

Mark: Thanks for dredging up the pic. Really lovely. Some day I'm going to get me some ratties! and that one's right up my alley.


----------



## Mark

moustress said:


> Mark: Thanks for dredging up the pic. Really lovely. Some day I'm going to get me some ratties! and that one's right up my alley.


I had it on my facebook, so didnt take 2 minutes to find one although ive probably got better ones somewhere. Mind you looking for that pic has made me think about getting a pair of rats again haha

Im now 
Rabbitless 
and Ratless

Thank god ive still got the mice haha

I am going to steal this Argente Dutch tho =D


----------



## SarahY

> Some day I'm going to get me some ratties! and that one's right up my alley.


I don't know if you've had rats before or not moustress, but you would LOVE them. Seriously.



> I am going to steal this Argente Dutch tho


You're bloody not!! :evil: :lol:


----------



## moustress

The only other serious breeder I knew in my area had switched to rats as her hubby became allergic to mouse dander or male marking gup. She was going seriously into show quality ratties the last I saw of her. She had Pearl ratties! So pretty! And blue! I rat sat for her a couple of times. I adored the them! Not as much as I love the mousies, though....though it is a close second. They are so much like little doggies; so smart and sweet. Meeces are sweet, but they are so dang dumb....most of them anyway. I always handle the ratties when I visit the local Humane Society I used to go there to buy some supplies I couldn't find elsewhere ten years ago, adopting mousies, of course, if there were any needing homes. They, BTW, had a corn free rodent diet for sale, and I had nothing to do with it. Rattie babies are incredible; they are big enough to handle and have fun with by the time they area couple weeks old. But you all know that, I know.

When my little rat girl moved, I helped her transport the cage and ratties, and then she didn't want to stay in touch with me. There were many complications with the ratties after she got to where she was going, some (or all) of which was the result of violating quarantine standards with visits to other rodentries along the road.


----------



## SarahY

The argente Dutch buck is just too beautiful, I had to take more pictures:



























One of his extremely cute sisters, I've never seen ears the size of these on a Dutch before!:



























His sire enjoying some lovin':


----------



## mousery_girl

how did you get argente from dove and agouti!!!!


----------



## SarahY

Because dove is a pink eyed black and argente is a pink eyed agouti. The agouti carries pink eye dilute, so when bred with a dove she produces argente.


----------



## Loganberry

Love it! Well done petal!


----------



## moustress

Argente is such a wonderful color in all of it's variations. There is no other color that is more wildly and widely variable, unless it's recessive yellow.

You obviously have just the right genes for a nice pale argente, and I'd like to know what that combination is!

I have always loved to see meeces laid back enough to lie flat bellied in the hand or on the table.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

I love his sister!!


----------



## peztree3

I like the dove dutch. He's gorgeous


----------



## SarahY

My argente Dutch buck is grown up and very manly now :love1


----------



## moustress

Lovely boy! Really, really pretty AND typey.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kingnoel

Sarah, you're making me fall in love....again! He is very nice.


----------



## Serena

very pretty 
And he look really relaxed , lying there for his fotoshoot :lol:


----------



## Mark

She blue tacks thier feet to the floor, dont me fooled.....

Jealousy is such a awful trait, i can feel myself turning green like hulk =]


----------



## Laigaie

Oh! He's gorgeous! And how _do_ you get them so chill to lay on their bellies for their photo shoots?


----------



## SarahY

Thanks guys!  He's my favourite mouse right now :love1



> And how _do_ you get them so chill to lay on their bellies for their photo shoots?


I don't what to tell you  My mice are just like that! I'm always bothering them though, they must just be totally used to it. They have to put up with with me peering in their cages three or four times a day and getting them all out at least once a day.

I really, really do love my mice and I can't leave them alone.

I need help.


----------



## Laigaie

Pah! You need no help. You've got a perfectly healthy hobby that makes you awfully happy. If we all had that, maybe we'd be a happier species.


----------



## SarahY

Very true.


----------

